# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Vreemde gevolgen na scoliose operatie.

## Carolily

Hallo, ik ben 4 maanden geleden geopereerd aan een zware vorm van scoliose.
Deze operatie is met veel succes geslaagd, en heb bijna al mijn bewegelijkheid al terug! Ik ga terug volledige dagen na school enzovoort.

Nu viel me op in het ziekenhuis dat mijn linker zij zo goed als gevoelloos is. Oke ik voel wel als ik die aandraak maar op een heel andere manier, precies alsof men zij 'slaapt' en ik heb dat nu nog steeds. In het ziekenhuis vertelde ik dat en ze zeiden dat dat niets ernstig was maar blijf het toch bizar vinden, iemand enig idee wat dat betekent? ik ben trouwens ook 7 cm langer...heeft dat daar misschien iets met te maken? Ook heb ik sinds een paar weken een vermoeid gevoel in mijn rechter boven been, ook al sport ik niet ofzo, zouden dit allemaal gevolgen zijn van men operatie?

groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat die gevoelloosheid een gevolg zijn van geirriteerde zenuwen na de operatie... geef het even tijd en ga er anders mee naar je arts!!

----------


## Sefi

Ik denk dat het wel een normaal gevolg is. 
Ik denk dat je voor je operatie naar links boog, dus die spieren waren verkort. Nu ben je recht gezet en zijn je spieren opgerekt. Dit zijn ze nooit gewend geweest, dus ze protesteren. Ben je bij een fysiotherapeut onder behandeling? Hij zou die spieren misschien een paar keer goed los kunnen masseren.
Als dit niet helpt dan heb je waarschijnlijk te maken met een paar vervelende triggerpoints die aangepakt moeten worden. 
Maar ik zou eerst nog even aanzien of het na verloop van tijd misschien minder wordt.

Die vermoeidheid in je been is op zich ook logisch, want je hebt nu een heel andere houding gekregen en je been is dat niet gewend. De spieren zaten voor je operatie anders en nu moeten ze aan de nieuwe houding wennen.

Ik hoop dat het wat duidelijker voor je is en anders gewoon vragen.  :Smile:

----------


## Carolily

> Ik denk dat het wel een normaal gevolg is. 
> Ik denk dat je voor je operatie naar links boog, dus die spieren waren verkort. Nu ben je recht gezet en zijn je spieren opgerekt. Dit zijn ze nooit gewend geweest, dus ze protesteren. Ben je bij een fysiotherapeut onder behandeling? Hij zou die spieren misschien een paar keer goed los kunnen masseren.
> Als dit niet helpt dan heb je waarschijnlijk te maken met een paar vervelende triggerpoints die aangepakt moeten worden. 
> Maar ik zou eerst nog even aanzien of het na verloop van tijd misschien minder wordt.
> 
> Die vermoeidheid in je been is op zich ook logisch, want je hebt nu een heel andere houding gekregen en je been is dat niet gewend. De spieren zaten voor je operatie anders en nu moeten ze aan de nieuwe houding wennen.
> 
> Ik hoop dat het wat duidelijker voor je is en anders gewoon vragen.


Dat zou echt een opluchting zijn alleen weet ik niet hoe ik die dingen nu moet aanpakken dan... Ik heb 18 sessies bij een kinesist moeten doen, die zijn al een tijdje voorbij. Ik dacht altijd dat dat slaapgevoel niet zo belangrijk was om te melden dus heb ik dat eigenlijk nooit gedaan...

----------


## Sefi

Kom je uit België?
Ik weet dat je in Nederland een bepaalde tijd recht hebt of fysio of kine na een dergelijke operatie. 18 sessies lijkt me erg weinig. 
Misschien kun je bij de behandeld arts een extra verwijzing krijgen voor therapie? En anders moet je wellicht wachten tot het nieuwe jaar, zodat je weer nieuwe vergoedingen krijgt.
Moet je nu nog terug naar de arts die je behandeld heeft? Op controle ofzo?

Het slaapgevoel is waarschijnlijk niet zo ernstig dat je je er veel zorgen om moet maken, maar het lijkt me wel vervelend als het blijft terwijl het misschien niet hoeft.

----------

